# Xcode 4.2



## trudnia (30 Novembre 2012)

Bonjour,

Ou puis je trouver la dernière version de xcode 4,2 ?  J'ai seulement xcode 3.2.6

Merci d'avance


----------



## ntx (1 Décembre 2012)

Depuis la version 4, Xcode est disponible sur l'AppStore, mais aussi sur le site développeur d'Apple où tu devrais encore trouver les vieilles versions. Pour info, on en est à la 4.5.2. 

Mais si tu en es encore à la version 3, vérifie que la 4 est compatible avec ton OS.


----------



## tonrain (26 Janvier 2013)

Je crois qu'il parle de la version pour Snow Leopard, la dernière version est donc la 4.2. Elle est seulement disponible pour ceux ayant payer un abonnement développeur sur le site Apple Dev dans la partie Membre.


----------



## ntx (26 Janvier 2013)

kignon a dit:


> Elle est seulement disponible pour ceux ayant payer un abonnement développeur sur le site Apple Dev dans la partie Membre.


NON, les version définitives de Xcode sont disponibles gratuitement sur le site développeur d'Apple. Seules les version bêta sont réservés aux abonnés payants. 

Et sur Snow Leopard (10.6), il faut la version 3.



> Xcode 3.2.6 is the last version that can be downloaded for free for users of Mac OS X v10.6. Downloading it requires a free registration at Apple's developer site (but a paid developer program membership is not required).


----------



## tonrain (12 Février 2013)

Xcode 4.2 existe bel et bien pour Snow Leopard. Elle n'est effectivement téléchargeable que pour ceux ayant pris l'abonnement pour le Mac App Store: 

https://discussions.apple.com/thread/3537806?start=0&tstart=0

Cette version était d'ailleurs téléchargeable depuis le MAS avant d'être retiré dans le but de forcer les développeurs à passer à Lion. Pour l'avoir chopé sur Internet, je peux donc confirmer l'existence de la 4.2 SL.


----------



## Lio70 (12 Février 2013)

Je confirme aussi : Xcode 4.2 pour SL et avec un compte payant.

Si c'est pour developper des apps a destination de SL ou anterieur, mieux vaut utiliser la version 3 qui etait nettement plus reactive et fignolee tandis qu'Xcode 4 pedalait encore lourdement dans la semoule a ce stade de son developpement.

Les deux sont toujours en telechargement via le site developpeurs.


----------



## ntx (12 Février 2013)

kignon a dit:


> Xcode 4.2 existe bel et bien pour Snow Leopard. Elle n'est effectivement téléchargeable que pour ceux ayant pris l'abonnement pour le Mac App Store


Je savais que la 4.0 payante avait existé pour SL (4 me semble-t-il) et avait été retirée de l'App Store par Apple quand la version gratuite pour Lion est sortie. Je ne pensais pas qu'ils l'avaient mise à jour vers 4.2.


----------



## Astro25 (27 Février 2013)

Lio70 a dit:


> Si c'est pour developper des apps a destination de SL ou anterieur, mieux vaut utiliser la version 3 qui etait nettement plus reactive et fignolee tandis qu'Xcode 4 pedalait encore lourdement dans la semoule a ce stade de son développement.



Donc il vaut mieux rester sur la version 3.2 pour SL ?
N'y a-t-il pas une version plus aboutie ? 
Je précise que pour ma part, je code en C, donc pas de besoin spécifique du pack de développement pour iOS 

Merci par avance,

Cordialement,


----------



## Lio70 (27 Février 2013)

Si on developpe sur Mountain Lion, c'est avec Xcode 4. On en est a la version 4.6, version aboutie qui ne pose pas de problemes.

Si on developpe sur SL, on a le choix entre Xcode 3 et Xcode 4. Sur SL, Xcode 3 s'est arrete a la version 3.2.6 (version excellente) et Xcode 4 a la version 4.2 (version encore fort chaotique). Si on developpe sur SL, c'est manifestement pour faire des apps qui tourneront sur SL, voire plus ancien, et Xcode 4 n'est donc pas indispensable. Mieux vaut alors choisir 3.2.6 qui tourne impeccablement.


----------



## Astro25 (27 Février 2013)

Bonsoir,

Je vais donc rester à la version 3.2.6 ! Elle marche très bien !
Un vrai plaisir de coder 

Merci pour ces conseils !

Cordialement,


----------

